# Arkansas Tailwaters Question



## jtf (Apr 26, 2018)

Any members willing to help me get started planning a float trip to some of the Arkansas tailwaters? Have both drift boat and jet jon, but maybe it would be advisable to hire a guide or a boat instead of towing 1/2 way across the country. It would be a winter trip after the brown trout spawn.


----------



## NightKrawler (May 29, 2018)

Having grown up in Arkansas, then back there for 15 years again, I have fished about every major river and lake in the state. For trout fishing I like the Little red over the White simply due to size and ability for a newbie to get in there and catch fish. I live in North Carolina now, but have fished the Little Red many many times as i lived about 40 miles from there. Easy as heck to rent a boat and guide for the first trip anywhere near the old Swinging Bridge site, and let them show you the ropes. Lots of stocker rainbows to play with but I'm a German Brown guy, and can tell you that the Little Red has often held the World Record for both species, bother over the 45 pound range. Sure the White is more popular, but alot of locals know the action is alot easier on the Little Red. The dam at Greers Ferry Lake drops in the cold water and the next twelve miles in my opinion are simply killer. The old stick baits like orange belly Rogues will slay the GB's. Just work them off the bank towards the boat. We always used a drag chain to slow us down in the drift and it keeps you straight and centered pretty darn good. When I was there last a couple hundred bucks would get you a cabin and a boat and guide for the day and night, and I'm sure it might be a bit more now, but the info you get by going with a guide one or two times can not be discounted. Hope this helps, and trust me a trip there won't be forgotten!


----------

